# Clifford the big red urS4.



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

went out and did some shots with my DSM friends. 

we knew nothing about the settings on his moms camera, but i think these came out pretty decent with the tinkering we did. obviously someone who knows what they are doing such as barrows would make these a thousand times better. 

enjoy my first photo sesh ever!  























































gotta show a little DSM love. 










thanks for lookin! :beer:


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

Great looking car. :thumbup:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't get me wrong - it's an overall nice looking car.

But god damn those US-spec bumpers kills the look of the ur-S4...


----------

